# Gentoo vs. FreeBSD

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

vorab das soll kein Flame werden.

Bisher habe ich Debian benutzt was mich aber nicht mehr so begeistert. Das FreeBSD hab ich schon probiert und konnte die Vorzüge des Ports-Systems schon erleben und die Performance die sich daraus entwickelt. Nun hab ich Gestern mir die Infos zu Gentoo durchgelesen was sich sehr interessant anhört. 

Jetzt würden mich so die Erfahrungen und Vor- Nachteile interessieren von Denjenigen die auch FreeBSD kennen.

Wie gesagt kein Bashing oder flamen. Ein Umstieg von mir ist geplant entweder zu FreeBSD oder Gentoo.

Danke

----------

## Coogee

Man kann wirklich sagen, daß Gentoo das beste aus beiden Welten enthält:

Ports von FreeBSD, größere Software- und Hardware-Unterstützung von Linux.

Der einzige verbleibende Pluspunkt bei FreeBSD ist das ein wenig schnellere Gesamtsystem (was bei mir aber nicht so auffiel).

Dagegen ist Portage IMHO Ports überlegen.

Für mich war auch die fehlende SCSI-Emulation von FreeBSD ein Grund auf Gentoo umzusteigen, da ich ein paar Tools verwenden will (z.B. cdparanoia), die diese Funktion voraussetzen. (In Open- und NetBSD gibt es zwar diese SCSI-Emulation, aber dafür fehlen mir dort ein paar andere wichtige Programme.)

Und außerdem ist Gentoo die erste Distri, bei der bei mir wirklich alles (Hard- und Software) funktioniert!!!

----------

## RainerB

Einen ähnlichen Thread findest Du auch hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10037

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich habe zwar *BSD nie längerfristig benutzt, aber ich kann nur

sagen, das beide Derivate, sowohl *BSD als auch Gentoo GNU/Linux

viel gemein haben. Es kommt eher auf den User an, mit welchem

System er/sie zurechtkommt.

Das ganze ist so ähnlich wie mit ipchains und iptables oder

Apache 1.x und Apache 2.x ...

Gentoo GNU/Linux versucht ein besseres Linux zu sein, als die

anderen Distributionen, sowie *BSD versucht, das damalige BSD

selbst besser zu machen.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *RainerB wrote:*   

> Einen ähnlichen Thread findest Du auch hier:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10037

 

Danke für den Link. Leider nicht ganz das was ich suche. Es geht immer um das Thema Hardwareunterstützung oder SCSI-Emulation. Ich bin zwar kein FreeBSD Insider aber mich erinnert das immer an die alte Auseinandersetztung zwischen OS/2 und Windows. Dort wurde auch gesagt das dies und jenes nicht geht. Was nicht den Tatsachen entsprach. Zwar hat FreeBSD keine SCSI Emulation aber brennen geht ganz normal mit IDE-Brenner. Nur halt nicht mit cdrecord sondern Burncd. Bei Musik kenn ich mich nicht aus, welche Programme man da braucht weiss ich nicht.

Trotzdem hab ich gestern mal Gentoo installiert und zwar mit dem Basispaket 1 also alles selbst compiliert. Gut dauert länger ein Basissystem zu erhalten als bei FreeBSD (Linux ist halt nur ein Kernel, FreeBSD ein Betriebssystem) aber bei einer schnellen Maschine kein Problem. Heute mach ich mich mal an X ran damit ich da einige Tests machen kann. Ansonsten ist Gentoo unter den Linuxderivaten die wirklich einzige interessante Alternative.

Was mir noch nicht so richtig klar ist, wo angeblich das bessere gegenüber dem Portsystem der BSD sein soll. Ja ich habe den Artikel dazu gelesen, aber sehe dort keinen gravierenden Unterschied.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *RainerB wrote:*   

> Einen ähnlichen Thread findest Du auch hier:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10037

 

Danke für den Link. Leider nicht ganz das was ich suche. Es geht immer um das Thema Hardwareunterstützung oder SCSI-Emulation. Ich bin zwar kein FreeBSD Insider aber mich erinnert das immer an die alte Auseinandersetztung zwischen OS/2 und Windows. Dort wurde auch gesagt das dies und jenes nicht geht. Was nicht den Tatsachen entsprach. Zwar hat FreeBSD keine SCSI Emulation aber brennen geht ganz normal mit IDE-Brenner. Nur halt nicht mit cdrecord sondern Burncd. Bei Musik kenn ich mich nicht aus, welche Programme man da braucht weiss ich nicht.

Trotzdem hab ich gestern mal Gentoo installiert und zwar mit dem Basispaket 1 also alles selbst compiliert. Gut dauert länger ein Basissystem zu erhalten als bei FreeBSD (Linux ist halt nur ein Kernel, FreeBSD ein Betriebssystem) aber bei einer schnellen Maschine kein Problem. Heute mach ich mich mal an X ran damit ich da einige Tests machen kann. Ansonsten ist Gentoo unter den Linuxderivaten die wirklich einzige interessante Alternative.

Was mir noch nicht so richtig klar ist, wo angeblich das bessere gegenüber dem Portsystem der BSD sein soll. Ja ich habe den Artikel dazu gelesen, aber sehe dort keinen gravierenden Unterschied.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

>  *RainerB wrote:*   Einen ähnlichen Thread findest Du auch hier:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10037 
> 
> Was mir noch nicht so richtig klar ist, wo angeblich das bessere gegenüber dem Portsystem der BSD sein soll. Ja ich habe den Artikel dazu gelesen, aber sehe dort keinen gravierenden Unterschied.

 

Ich weiß auch nicht ganz, was an Portage besser sein soll.

Was ich bemerkt habe, ist es flexibler als das Portssystem.

Das Prinzip ist aber gleich. Ich wünsche mir mehr solcher Ports-

ähnlichen Paketverwaltungssysteme unter den Linux-Distros...

denn RPM ist nicht wirklich das Wahre, auch wenns in der LSB

als "Standard" aufgeführt ist.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiß auch nicht ganz, was an Portage besser sein soll.
> 
> Was ich bemerkt habe, ist es flexibler als das Portssystem.
> ...

 

Wie meinst Du das mit flexibler?

Was ich bisher erfahren und im Manual gelesen habe ist das mehere Versionen einer Software im Tree gehalten werden können. Die Use-Flags können auch bei BSD in make.conf eingetragen werden. Was angenehm auffällt ist "emerge -p <Package>" das dir zeigt was alles benötigt wird wenn die entsprechenden Use-Flags aktiviert oder deaktiviert sind. Bei BSD muss man immer erst im Makefile blicken. Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Unterschied zum BSD-Portsystem.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Nunja, mit flexibler mein ich, das man mehr machen kann.. die Regular Expressions auf der Suche nach einer bestimmten Programmversion zum Beispiel funktioniert hervorragend. Auch das -p kenn ich nicht im Portssystem. Sollte es dies doch geben, sorry dann..  :Smile: 

----------

